

Apple-sanctioned OpenVPN client - SG-
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=30362473

======
SG-
Here's the link to the app: <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/openvpn-
connect/id590379981>

------
stock_toaster
sweet. Can't wait to give it a spin.

